#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  Tips On LinkedIn Connection Requests

## Bhavya

Here is a video guide from Natasha Vilaseca where she shared her insights on the best and worst LinkedIn connection requests. Check out her guide in the below video to learn what makes each LinkedIn connection request best or worst.

----------

